# leviton lighting and plug control



## HAL9000 (Feb 28, 2016)

I am installing a leviton lighting control system, greenmax panel and all types of occupancy sensors, photocells, dimming controls, does anyone have experience installing this? Also if you are installing an occupancy senor set to auto on, why install a light switch?


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

HAL9000 said:


> I am installing a leviton lighting control system, greenmax panel and all types of occupancy sensors, photocells, dimming controls, does anyone have experience installing this? Also if you are installing an occupancy senor set to auto on, why install a light switch?


many pir sensors have a set program in them that can be changed to different functions by switching off power and restoring it within a specified time frame. many of your outdoor motion detectors will do this as well (if i remember correctly some levitons have a 15 second timeframe)
but its been a while since ive installed pir's


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Please let us know how many hours you have in that installation when it's all working as expected.


----------

